# Kindle Archives delete?



## kindlelover11 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have downloaded alot of free books on my Kindle 2 that I do not like. Is there anyway to delete the books permanently from your archives list?? Please let me know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think if you go to your media library on Amazon, and move them to the trash, then they won't show up on your Archive.  But they're not really trashed, you can still get them back.  Or, so I understand.  I have a K1 which handles the 'archive' differently; I don't see the list of what's on Amazon unless I ask to, sort of.  

I'm sure someone else with a K2 will chime in with more specifics.  Meanwhile, welcome to KindleBoards.  Wander around and make yourself at home!


----------



## kindlelover11 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks so much  for your advice Ann in Arlington. It is great being apart of the kindle boards. It's like a big Kindle family.Thanks again.
Also should i get an Oberon cover? Can you fold them in half like the amazon kindle cover?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlelover11 said:


> Also should i get an Oberon cover? Can you fold them in half like the amazon kindle cover?


You're asking the wrong person about that. . . .I have an Oberon, but I never fold it all the way back. Many others do, though. Check out the accessories forum. . . . but, only if you really want to spend some money. 

Also, we have an Intrductions forum -- feel free to head on over and tell us a little bit about yourself!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kindlelover11 said:


> Thanks so much for your advice Ann in Arlington. It is great being apart of the kindle boards. It's like a big Kindle family.Thanks again.
> Also should i get an Oberon cover? Can you fold them in half like the amazon kindle cover?


Yes, the Oberon covers fold all the way back. I love mine and it is easy to hold.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My Oberon (for the K1) folded back easily right out of the box.  I have heard that some of the "wrap-around" designs, like Tree of Life, may need some breaking in, though.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an oberon and I always fold it completely back while reading. I slip my hand into the folded back part(which is actually the front, if that makes sense) I have a roof of heaven which is a wraparound design and it didn't take long to break in and fold back very easily. Even right in the beginning it would still fold back but just not as flat and broken in as now. HtH


----------

